
Supercharge Your Python Developers - sdoering
http://www.jeffknupp.com/blog/2013/11/15/supercharge-your-python-developers/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+HackersGonnaHack+(Hackers+Gonna+Hack)&ModPagespeed=noscript
======
jsmeaton
Reminds me of falling into the pit of success[0]. Make it easy to do the right
thing by default. I'm about to embark on a new project at work, and setting up
a development and testing environment that others find easy is my main goal
right now.

[0][http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2007/08/falling-into-the-
pi...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2007/08/falling-into-the-pit-of-
success.html)

------
michaelmior
Any reason `should_i_commit_this.sh` wasn't set up as a Git hook? We did this
with one of my past teams and I think it has a couple advantages. First, the
dev gets immediate feedback and second, they don't have to think about it once
the hook is set up. We implemented this for Python with PEP8 and Javascript
with JSHint and I quickly saw changes in code quality.

